# Learn from my mistakes: know when your trailer is ready for retirement



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW glad you and your boat are OK ...


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

eh, some JB Weld and you're good to go.....


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Duct tape a 2*4 across there and you'll be good to go for a while...If you feel the need a few zip ties would be extra insurance...


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought about making a wood cross member bolting it to the frame and using it for a bit longer but I don't want to take any more stupid risks. The trailer frame is in pretty good shape its just the cross bars that are rusted out. Think ill just spend $499 at academy and buy their jon boat trailer and then turn this one into a little cargo trailer for home depot runs. Sucks because I just replaced the hubs/ bearings/ and tires last year. oh well


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Before you go buy a junk trailer academy call a few local trailer shops. For the same price or maybe a hundred more you will get a much better trailer that will hold up to salt.


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

are the academy trailers no good? haven't heard much about them but they are aluminum so i figured they would hold up no problem; i called b and b trailers last year here in st augustine and the cheapest trailer they carried was $800


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have a link I will take a look. My experience with trailers sold at large sporting stores are not very good especially for salt. Check every nut and bolt and make sure they are stainless or gav. Also keep an eye on craigslist. Also try first coast trailers on Lewis speedway across from the jail. I picked up a Karavan trailer last year with a title for $175 and it was used once. Deals on Craigslist don't stay up for long. Also consider the service that goes with the sale. Academy probably won't help you out with issues down the road like B&B would. They are a good shop and they will haggle. Ask for Ryan when you shop there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a trailer repair guy in Naples. He rebuilt my big aluminum trailer and did a good job. He also sometimes has used trailers


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mcclain-14-17-single-axle-aluminum-jon-boat-trailer/pid-161403
heres the academy trailer; they have a smaller one for $499 but i might need the bigger one; I'm not exactly sure him much my boat weighs but id say loaded up its more than #400; Thanks for the advice guys ill call around before i pull the trigger


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

The design of that trailer looks very basic and has a very small frame. Its actually a lot of money for what you are getting and probably does not tow very well loaded down. If I was looking to replace the trailer for your boat I would look for something with a larger frame that fully supports the hull like the cb1717 or jb1612 model continental trailer shown in the below link. Custom Gheenoe sells this trailer for around $799.

http://www.boathousediscountmarine.com/custompage2.asp?pg=Trailers

It will cost less in the long run to buy the correct trailer the first time. 

I don't think you will find a lot of trailer companies willing to fix your trailer due to its condition. If they do it will cost close to the cost of a replacement because of the parts and labor.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Malpais, keep looking on craigslist. You can find a good quality trailer on there for a reasonable price. I have the same boat hull as you and I use a smaller galvanized magic trail trailer (has 9" rims) that works perfect. I'm sure you can find the same thing in good condition for around $300-350, maybe less on craigslist.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to derail, but have always wanted to give fishing a try there. Been there to check it out and looks awesome.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Malpais,

I have a Magic Tilt B-16 Trailer that I'll sell if you're still looking for a trailer..

I used this trailer for my 16' Challenger and it is in great shape and rust free..  The winch stand will adjust back to accommodate 12' to 16' skiffs.. Tires and bearings are in excellent condition.

$550 located in Lakeland, FL

Call or text eight six three 581-0072

Bob




























** The tan looking stuff on the rear cross member is not rust, just contact cement residue from some foam pads that used to be there.


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Capnred, you should defiantly check the lake out. Its a different experience since the lake doesn't have the usual tides or ambush spots and is no deeper than 3-4ft... but it is packed with massive fish, here's a Lil video I made last summer at guana

https://vimeo.com/104144109

Snookdaddy I'll let you know if I don't find anything local, thanks for the offer


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be putting this boat and trailer on Craigslist once I get the duplicate title from the dmv. I will sell the package for $500 and you could sell the boat easily for $250-$300. The trailer has surface rust but is in good shape.


----------



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Casacola I may be very interested, is the boat metal or fiberglass, what size? Is the trailer ready to roll or would it need a bearing job?
Thanks


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Call me. 

14' aluminum made out of aircraft 1/8" thick aluminum. No leaks. Trailer just made an hour trip heavily loaded. It's never been in saltwater. It appears to be in good shape. I don't know much about it because I just bought it for the motor. Boat, motor and trailer have been in dry storage since 2010.


----------

